# Abandoned baby? - 8 days old



## Rashu712 (May 11, 2011)

The mother stopped coming around after the baby hatched. The dad's been taking care of it day and night for the last 8 days and I haven't seen him around at all today.

I don't have the necessary equipments or experience to take care of the baby.
It's pretty hot and humid outside. I tried to touch the baby but it was aggressive towards me and tried to peck at my hand hard.

What can I do?

I do not have tubes and syringes and can't get them without a prescription here. I live in the middle East in a small town. There aren't any pet shops around either so I can't get it pigeon food. I just have some budgie seeds and rice around the house but the baby can't eat them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I suspect mom or dad has been around and you just haven't noticed.
After a baby pigeon is 8-10 days old, the parents go off, build a new nest and the hen lays more eggs. That doesn't mean they don't keep an eye on babies they already have and continue to feed them.
You can tell if this baby is being fed by feeling at the bottom of the throat and above the bone that is in the center of the pigeon, which is the crop where food is stored before it processes on through. If the baby has food in the crop, it will feel lumpy.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes. True.

Look at this thread, go to post #39 and look at the picture. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/help-found-a-baby-pigeon-limp-leg-52615-3.html?highlight=haleh

That is what a baby looks like with a full crop. 

So, if you go check on the baby from time to time and they have this 'balloon' sorta thing beneath their beak/chin, then the parents are still tending to him/her.

IF, on the other hand, the baby looks tired, sleepy, lethargic, or weak...closed eyes most of the time, not alert, head tilting to one side instead of being held upright, etc....THEN you should bring him/her in and get him/her on warmth quickly.

But if the baby seems alert and being fed, then just watch and observe.


----------

